# Nigerian Dwarf Quadruplets!



## Joy_M

Our Nigerian Dwarf doe Katie delivered 4 healthy kids last evening. 3 doelings and 1 buckling! All are doing well, Mama is taking good care of them. We are keeping a close eye on them to make sure they are eating adequately. Does any have experience with quads? Have your nannies been able to feed them all?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

I would get weights on all of them.
That helps in monitoring if all are getting enough to eat.

Sometimes you have an issue with the stronger/larger ones dominating and the smaller ones getting pushed away.

We have quads that we pulled 2 of them and are bottle feeding them. But, for the most part we are getting enough milk from the mom supplemented with a small amount from another doe that had a single.

They sure are cute.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm

Congrats! 

I had three sets of quadruplets born last year, and all three moms were pretty good with their babies. My first freshener was the best and raised all 4 babies on her own - she was very patient and always let them eat as much as they needed. My herd queen rejected one of her quadruplets after a week or two and I had to bottle feed him. My third doe was great with her four babies and had plenty of milk, but once the kids were around 8 weeks old or so I had to separate one of her bigger kids in order for the smaller kids to get any milk.


----------



## jehouck8

Ahh your lucky! Adorable


----------



## groovyoldlady

Mine had quads last year, but we bottle fed all of them. However, she did raise triplet bucklings on her own a couple of years ago...


----------



## luvmyherd

Those are just toooooooo cuuuuute!!!!! Congratulations. 
My Nubian had quads a few years back. She had plenty of milk. But as stated above; the bigger ones were pigs so I had to either separate so the smallest one could get her share or give her an occasional bottle. I am having that issue with triplets this year. Every evening I put the boys away so the little doe can have all she wants. I also give her a bottle in the mornings.
So, keep an eye and make sure no one is getting bullied away from Mom.


----------



## Joy_M

Thanks for the advice, everyone! The weights of the doelings at birth: 2lbs 12oz, 2lb 13oz, 3lb 14oz, and the buckling 4lbs 1oz. What kind of weight gain is normal for ND's? I know it's less than full size goats. 

I have been watching them closely and the little girls seem to be getting plenty of time on the teat. Mama is letting them nurse whenever they want. Hopefully this continues!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Those are very good birth weights for quads. 
I like to see them double their weight in the first 10-14 days. Or at least close to doubling their weight.

ETA:
We had some triplets born Monday afternoon in the 2 lb 8 oz range.
They gained 12 oz in the first 36 hours.


----------



## msmac2016

Amazing! All doing well is a blessing. I cannot imagine my little Nigerian Dwarf girl accomplishing such a feat. I would have done a dance of joy with 3 does and 1 buck. A double blessing!
Ms_Mac


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable. 

All good advice.


----------



## Joy_M

This is my first time with kidding, and Doe's second time. I will try not to raise my expectations too high in the future. We really thought she was done after the third kid. When she laid down again 20 min later I thought it was to pass the afterbirth, so we were quite surprised to see another kid! We truly are blessed. Thank you


----------

